# Orpington breeds



## inebriatedonkey (10 mo ago)

Hi all,

I'm planning on getting chickens for the first time - very excited. So I have a very basic question, hope someone can help.

We'll keep the chickens in our backyard, and very keen to ensure that they're as quiet and docile as possible. Google suggests that Orpington's are a good breed for this. My question is, does it matter what kind of Orpington it is? Some sites say 'buff orpingtons' are best, some just say 'orpingtons'. Does the colour affect the characteristics of the chicken, or is it just aesthetic?

Thanks a lot

Adam


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

I have heard that color does affect a chicken's personality, but I don't believe that's true. I've heard that lavender Orpingtons are more likely to go broody. 

Also, welcome to the forum. We're glad to have you here.


----------



## inebriatedonkey (10 mo ago)

Thank you! It's my first post and my first time keeping chickens, so really am grateful for your help


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Of course. I think you'll enjoy chicken keeping.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

I don't know that color really affects anything breed wise, but as I understand it all orpingtons go broody which is a trait I didn't want. Most hens, at least in my opinion, are not noisy unless they're scared of something out of the ordinary or they are laying eggs or wanting to lay eggs and someone else is in their favorite nest. Roosters on the other hand are a mixed bag. Some crow all day long and even during the night. Others, like the one I have now, are pretty quiet and crow briefly at appropriate times-----morning and evening----or if he's calling his girls.
One word of advice, build your coop _before_ you get chicks.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've never heard that color is what commands a bird's personality. I've only heard positive things about the Orps and their relationships with each other and humans.

And you're beyond lucky thinking about getting your English Orpingtons. They are very desired here in the states.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What Ken said about the coop. Be ready before they get there. If you're starting with chicks they will be grown before you know it and needing their outside digs.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

It just depends on the individual bird I don’t think colour would affect their personality. But when it says a certain breed might be docile and calm, not all chickens corresponding to that breed will be as described. But I like buff and lavender orphingtons their feathers are really pretty.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Lmao my chickens never went broody which is interesting.


----------



## fuzzies (Jul 27, 2021)

There are some personality differences, line to line, in a _lot _of breeds. An example, my silkied Red Cochin bantams are sort of sketchy and prefer not to be handled much, but my silkied Blues and Blacks are much more forward and let you pick them up any time you want. It's not really the color, per se, that causes it, but bare genetics and inherited temperaments. It doesn't do a breeder any good to cross non-compatible varieties like Blue and Red, so temperaments within a specific variety or compatible varieties (like Blue, Black, and Splash) tend to be more similar than with non-compatible varieties. Something I've also noticed over the years is that older and well-established varieties tend to better represent the temperament that a breed is reputed to have, whereas newer or project varieties often differ in temperament from outcrossing to other breeds for the genes required to create that variety. Generally, though, if a breed is said to have a specific temperament, _most _will have that type of temperament or similar.

As far as Orpingtons go, I believe what you're seeing (people recommending Buff Orpingtons specifically rather than just Orpingtons generally) is because a lot of people for some reason believe that the breed is 'Buff Orpington' and not just 'Orpington'. I have seen people ask for help with their 'White Buff Orpingtons', for example. Buff is probably the most common variety in the U.S. and you would be fine choosing them, but you would probably do just as well with Lavender or any other variety of Orpington you might choose.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

fuzzies said:


> There are some personality differences, line to line, in a _lot _of breeds. An example, my silkied Red Cochin bantams are sort of sketchy and prefer not to be handled much, but my silkied Blues and Blacks are much more forward and let you pick them up any time you want. It's not really the color, per se, that causes it, but bare genetics and inherited temperaments. It doesn't do a breeder any good to cross non-compatible varieties like Blue and Red, so temperaments within a specific variety or compatible varieties (like Blue, Black, and Splash) tend to be more similar than with non-compatible varieties. Something I've also noticed over the years is that older and well-established varieties tend to better represent the temperament that a breed is reputed to have, whereas newer or project varieties often differ in temperament from outcrossing to other breeds for the genes required to create that variety. Generally, though, if a breed is said to have a specific temperament, _most _will have that type of temperament or similar.
> 
> As far as Orpingtons go, I believe what you're seeing (people recommending Buff Orpingtons specifically rather than just Orpingtons generally) is because a lot of people for some reason believe that the breed is 'Buff Orpington' and not just 'Orpington'. I have seen people ask for help with their 'White Buff Orpingtons', for example. Buff is probably the most common variety in the U.S. and you would be fine choosing them, but you would probably do just as well with Lavender or any other variety of Orpington you might choose.


Excellent points, because everything is bigger in the U.S. and we have all of the big commercial production and hatcheries, the breeding suffers. EEs are a perfect example. It's just not like that in the rest of the world. Even in Indonesia, the jungle fowl fall into certain breeds naturally due to their particular niche in the environment.


----------



## Della_girl (10 mo ago)

I've only ever had adult lavender and they do go broody. The color shouldn't affect personality that much but I breed cochins and they could be different. Sorry I don't want to give out false info.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

inebriatedonkey said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm planning on getting chickens for the first time - very excited. So I have a very basic question, hope someone can help.
> 
> ...


Color does not affect personality.
Personally I find buff absolutely repulsing.
But buff orpingtons have become so popular that some people think “buff orpington” is a breed, and any buff bird is a buff orpington, so buff orpingtons are all you hear about.

However color could be different from eachother personality-wise not because color changes personality, but because things can be different between lines.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Della_girl said:


> I've only ever had adult lavender and they do go broody. The color shouldn't affect personality that much but I breed cochins and they could be different. Sorry I don't want to give out false info.


You did fine. Sometimes if there is a question about the comment it can start a learning discussion. But there's nothing wrong with what you posted.


----------



## inebriatedonkey (10 mo ago)

Thank you everyone for your help!


----------

